# Hello



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm Viperkeeper from the USA. I was asked to drop in by fazer600sy and say hello. I go by Viperkeeper on Youtube where I have over 100 videos on snakes from my collection, all are welcome to subscribe. Just to save you time from having to check out my profile I'll give you the basics. I've been working Hot snakes since 1973 and currently have a collecton of over 100 specimens (24 genera, 44 species) last count. That was increased slightly tonight by these addition I found when checking my animals this evening. 7 of these blokes were just out of mom when I arrived.

Enjoy
Cheers!


Protobothrops jerdonii xanthomelas


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

wow amazing pictures.welcome to the forum, some brilliant vids on your youtube as well. echi's birthday is spectacular!


Katie


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

Not too much of a difference in the colouring of adults and the hatchlings in those pics is there? :roll:
Was watching some of your vid's on youtube just yesterday. You've got a very nice collection. Can't remember which it was but one really made me jump when it struck, just after you said 'reluctant to strike'. Heheh. May of been the king cobra. 
:welcome1:, and get more pic's of your snakes up!


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Ohh, Mr.legendary viperkeeper!
I have seen your most of videos on youtube.

I love your way of speeching with your collection!

Welcome and please do not leave from this forum! Stay and enjoy with us! :smile:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome dude, As much as i like all your videos gabby and sniffs are the most awesome snakes. Enjoy the stay: victory:: victory:


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

:welcome1::welcome1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:welcome1:to the forum


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Al, its erikpaterson from youtube

nice to see you here

welcome to the forum, some lovely wee snakes you got there especially sniffs & gabby - they are defo my favourite hots along with the feas vipers STUNNING!!!

Erik


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow,


Oddly enough I was only reading your available page last night.. 

welcome to the forums, certainly hope you stick around.

Mason


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Morning and welcome.....Brian


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

It's just a refreshing change to see someone posting imformative videos on youtube :no1:

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums mate, been reading your posts and seeing your pictures on constrictors so i know how much of a treat people are in for :no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Al, I've seen most if not all the Youtube vids. V.impressive and yeah as previously mentioned it's nice to see someone posting informative reptile vids on there. I'm loving the gabby,rhino and especially the little bush vipers:no1:

Just out of curiousity, I see you squirting water into the mouths with some kind of wand and spraying them for a drink - will they not drink from a bowl?


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Great to see you here, was loving all those echis this week aswell as all your other vids latley, have seen all your back cataloge so if you have any more footage lying around please upload so we can all enjoy.
I look forward to your videos they are very intresting im always learning things from you, so its great your on here aswell.
Cant wait to see more of your snakes, please keep them coming.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

:welcome1: 

massive fan of your vids on you tube.
and thanks to fazer for bringing you here:no1:

great pics!!!!!!
look forward to reading your posts: victory:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Viperkeeper said:


> I'm Viperkeeper from the USA. I was asked to drop in by fazer600sy and say hello. I go by Viperkeeper on Youtube where I have over 100 videos on snakes from my collection, all are welcome to subscribe. Just to save you time from having to check out my profile I'll give you the basics. I've been working Hot snakes since 1973 and currently have a collecton of over 100 specimens (24 genera, 44 species) last count. That was increased slightly tonight by these addition I found when checking my animals this evening. 7 of these blokes were just out of mom when I arrived.
> 
> Enjoy
> Cheers!
> ...


Hi Al, thanks for jumping on board, I hope you can pop by now and again to have more input into this area in the future as I know your experience and knowledge will be greatly appreciated on RFUK. :thumb:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

*o* said:


> Ohh, Mr.legendary viperkeeper!
> I have seen your most of videos on youtube.
> 
> I love your way of speeching with your collection!
> ...


Ohh come-on..legendary my ass. I'm just a normal reptile lover like the rest of you. I'm happy that I can share my animals with fellow herpers. It's not as much fun to keep these animals under wraps and a low profile.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Ohh come-on..legendary my ass. I'm just a normal reptile lover like the rest of you. I'm happy that I can share my animals with fellow herpers. It's not as much fun to keep these animals under wraps and a low profile.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Al



Hi, Al. The great entertainer. I would visit your venom room. :smile: haha


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Viperkeeper said:


> Ohh come-on..legendary my ass. I'm just a normal reptile lover like the rest of you. I'm happy that I can share my animals with fellow herpers. It's not as much fun to keep these animals under wraps and a low profile.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Al


I would disagree there actually.

I assume that you have already seen the way some american keepers unfortunately come over as being less than competant and careful, particularly with regards to hots and large snakes and the husbandry practices they are seen to use.

Lots of us realise that this is not an accurrate representation of the whole....but never the less it *is* still nice to see herp related videos on youtube that are not of the "MAAAAAAANNN did you hear it squeel??? AWESOME!" variety.

because of the amount of legislation/licensing surrounding the keeping of 'hot' snakes in the UK when people see them treated very casually by some US keepers they get a bit upset  Also (as i'm sure you're already fully aware) the attitudes regrding feeding live prey are vastly different over here.

so basically you will find you are very appreciated here simply because of both the quality of your collection, the knowledge you show in the videos etc when every other you tube vid is more to do with watching an animal that would happily take F/T food being fed live for entertainment purposes.

It's for those reasons that you may find you have quote a fanbase on here  Certainly many of us have watched all/most of your video collection.

Can I ask if you have any plans to attend any upcoming european shows? Houten perhaps? If so will it be in a personal capacity or will you be selling animals?

Mason


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

For those who have not yet come across Al's videos on youtube here is the link YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

welcome viperkeeper, have been watching your vids for a while now and must say its got ot be Mr. Sniffles all the way!!:no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Ohh come-on..legendary my ass. I'm just a normal reptile lover like the rest of you. I'm happy that I can share my animals with fellow herpers. It's not as much fun to keep these animals under wraps and a low profile.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Al


:lol2: your too modest Al


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome Al, as you can see you have quite the little group of followers on RFUK... Minions if you like LOL

Sometimes my partner phones me excitedly to say you have put a new video up on youtube, needless to say everything gets dropped at that point to go and watch it LOL

I do hope you stick around and put up with all our common malarky. Doez yOoo Wnt 2 cEE My Cron Sankes?!


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

your videos on you tube are awsome man!

love the venomous snakes!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Hi Al, I've seen most if not all the Youtube vids. V.impressive and yeah as previously mentioned it's nice to see someone posting informative reptile vids on there. I'm loving the gabby,rhino and especially the little bush vipers:no1:
> 
> Just out of curiousity, I see you squirting water into the mouths with some kind of wand and spraying them for a drink - will they not drink from a bowl?


Yes, they do drink from a bowl but prefer to drink water sprayed on them. My theroy why: Standing water could contain paracytes where rain water is "clean", so I suggest "evolution" would favor those snakes who took cleaner water....just a thought...

Also I then know they are drinking and I have a more or less safe way to interact with them.

Al


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> I would disagree there actually.
> 
> I assume that you have already seen the way some american keepers unfortunately come over as being less than competant and careful, particularly with regards to hots and large snakes and the husbandry practices they are seen to use.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Mason 

I really have a very full plate and it will be unlikely that I get to any European shows this year. Next week I'm off to "Venom Week" in Tucson, AZ . An international snakebite conference, check out the PDF brouchure
Welcome to the Office of Continuing Medical Education home page

In February I'm off on holiday/business to Australia

I hope to add some features next year to improve on my videos, like a site where you can download DVD quality copies of my videos and "streaming video" live from my snake room (like porn for hot herpers) :crazy:

Just a few things in the works.....

Cheers!
Al


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

:welcome1: ohhhh wow we have a celeb on RFUK lol 
please can you let us all know when you have a new video on YouTube pleasexxx


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

is that a pitviper, looks like a paradice snake


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

elle1331 said:


> :welcome1: ohhhh wow we have a celeb on RFUK lol
> please can you let us all know when you have a new video on YouTube pleasexxx


If you subscribe to viperkeepers link on youtube you will automatically be updated when he posts a new video.:smile:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> is that a pitviper, looks like a paradice snake


 
nope paradise flying snakes arnt venomous enough for viperkeeper... he seems to prefer things with "no known antivenom" :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Now that has to be of the most beautiful snakes I have ever seen!

Welcome to rfuk.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

aww wow!! those pics are gorgeous!! I'm definitely going to check out your youtube...damn i wish i had the confidence to keep snakes like that!!


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

viperkeeper i heard you take them photos when you where videoing also


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> viperkeeper i heard you take them photos when you where videoing also


 
Sometimes, depends on who the subject is.... I have some Mambas in house, so look for some video of them too.

Al


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

dragonbreeder said:


> nope paradise flying snakes arnt venomous enough for viperkeeper... he seems to prefer things with "no known antivenom" :lol2:


Why let the Dr's muck things up more than they already are mate? I think it would be phrased better as: No available specific A/V


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

keep going through all your video's looking for ones i havnt seen but i have seen them all!! you need more keep em coming! :lol2: we need another king size surprise! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> keep going through all your video's looking for ones i havnt seen but i have seen them all!! you need more keep em coming! :lol2: we need another king size surprise! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's okay, One surprise like that per lifetime.mg:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

"question time" dun dun dun! 

What would you concider to be the best looking snake in the venomous snake world? :grin1: (btw i like the site spent an hour or so looking through the pics love the ones from down under! : victory


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

viperkeeper what do you would you say a pet snake is


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Love the videos!


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

ooooo Dr S Bush appears to be lecturing at that conference in Arizona, that'll be interesting to listen to!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> viperkeeper what do you would you say a pet snake is


even i can answer that one for him "anything that cannot kill you" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Viperkeeper, coming from someone who has a snake phobia I can't stop watching your videos on YouTube, certainly helps me understand them better although still terrified of them !!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

spendleb said:


> Hi Viperkeeper, coming from someone who has a snake phobia I can't stop watching your videos on YouTube, certainly helps me understand them better although still terrified of them !!


Well thanks very much :smile:. That means a lot from someone who is ophiophobic. Snakes are terrified of humans too, that's why they are quick to strike. When they don't see you as a threat you can do many of the things you see me doing with them like this morning. I was watering a E. Green Mamba by a 12 inch (25cm) pippet this morning as well as my Israeli sawscales. :grin1: They accepted the offering of tasty water from my hand without any defensive posturing. This is remarkable because Sawscales make the Taliban seem like friendly neighboors that you invite over for tea.

Cheers!
Al


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> . This is remarkable because Sawscales make the Taliban seem like friendly neighboors that you invite over for tea.
> 
> Cheers!
> Al


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Are they not responsible for the majority of human fatalities in the world??


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Are they not responsible for the majority of human fatalities in the world??


Humans are the cause of most of the human fatalities on an annual basis. If these countries would move out of the "stone age" and have proper medical care for their people bitten the mortality rate from snakebite would decline dramatically. However, they would then starve to death because they would have produce enough food to feed all of the people who are destined to die.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hmmm the middle east is a volitile place I suppose anti venom is at the bottom of their priorities


----------

